# Investec Launch Online Banking



## Lightning (13 Jan 2010)

Investec have launched a new website and online banking for the first time. I know a number of posters here have Investec accounts, due to there best buy rates, so this is likely to be of interest. 

The Investec online banking website is here: https://www.investeconline.ie/boss_live/

According to what they have sent me, 

It allows new term deposits to be opened online
Manage the maturity of term deposits
Transfers to nominated accounts.

I know the Investec website has been a source of much criticism here, hopefully this is a, better late than never, step in the right direction.


----------



## pudds (13 Jan 2010)

Thanks for that as I'm looking for a new home for my Northern Rock savings whoes rate drops to 2.5% next month so I will give this a serious look now.


----------



## adox (15 Jan 2010)

Thanks for that. I have a 12 month fixed account with Halifax that has just matured and I`ve been looking where tom put it. Also have some funds in a deposit account with them that needs moving too now that their rates arent competitive. Investec seemed the sensible  choice in the short to medium term(6 - 12 months) and the new online banking probably seals the deal for me.


----------

